# City / Province of destination on the Confirmation of Permanent Residence (CPR)



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello Forum,

Another query from me after a long time 

Is it mandatory to to apply for the PR card in the City / Province of destination mentioned on the Confirmation of Permanent Residence (CPR) ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Issuance of PR Cards is a Federal matter and nothing to do with the Provinces.


----------

